# micro/mini planted tank



## mattd390 (Dec 5, 2005)

Has anyone here ever planted a micro or mini tank? I was curious about what kind of filtration, lights or fertilizers you would use. Any help is greatly appreciated!

MattD


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

What do you consider micro/mini?


----------



## blacklabel (Feb 12, 2007)

youd use the same exact things as any other size. i think its streyrmp or whatever that did a 10 gallon a little while ago with a little canister made by drs foster smith(i think) and gave it a good review. anyway it the same as any other size tank.


----------



## mattd390 (Dec 5, 2005)

notaverage said:


> What do you consider micro/mini?


10 gallons or less I guess.


----------



## mattd390 (Dec 5, 2005)

BlackLabel said:


> youd use the same exact things as any other size. i think its streyrmp or whatever that did a 10 gallon a little while ago with a little canister made by drs foster smith(i think) and gave it a good review. anyway it the same as any other size tank.


 Lol, I would think the height difference in the tanks alone might cause a problem with the same plants. I was looking for any suggestions on species of plants and stuff like that. I appreciate the mention of the lil canister filter. Guess I will have to take this FX5 back now jk.


----------



## j66213b (Jul 29, 2006)

you can do a nano canister 20$ on ebay i like those for small planted have good bio and mechan. filtration and are silent... i would go to 2-3 wpg so if 10g a 25-30 watt light i like onyx sand but thats me.... and use ferts if your doing the high light but be careful not to od your tank w/ that youll be all set....


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

I have a 2.5 gal, just using an airstone right now. I only have shrimp in it. I'm planning on using my Zoo Med 501 turtle canister for filtration.

I've seen people make tanks that use less than 1oz of water.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

traumatic said:


> I have a 2.5 gal, just using an airstone right now. I only have shrimp in it. I'm planning on using my Zoo Med 501 turtle canister for filtration.
> 
> I've seen people make tanks that use less than 1oz of water.


Those tanks are pretty cool. Ive seen another nice one in crazy things liek bird water bowls and stuff.


----------



## mattd390 (Dec 5, 2005)

traumatic said:


> I have a 2.5 gal, just using an airstone right now. I only have shrimp in it. I'm planning on using my Zoo Med 501 turtle canister for filtration.
> 
> I've seen people make tanks that use less than 1oz of water.


What plants do u keep in your 2.5g? Do you use any liquid ferts in it? Do you use just a air stone or a sponge filter? That pic of that lil tank is nuts.
mattd


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

for tanks this size, people use mosses and tiny leaved plants like hemianthus caltrichoides as well as tiny roots off felled trees to build a scape. IMO there is no such thing as a filter for a tank this small. The tank filters itself w/ the volume of water it has and the water changes. There are a lot of different mosses out there that have lots of different textures. If you think about it, a tank this small really is a micro habitat and such things as snails could possibly be the only inhabitants that you can easily see w/ the naked eye. They themselves are fairly hardy and can make do in a tiny environment.


----------



## LS1FDRx7 (Mar 6, 2007)

Yepp these small tanks are awesome. Easy to do, easy to work on, just limited to what you can put in it. Also everyday the water needs to be added because being so small, it evaportates alot.


----------



## mattd390 (Dec 5, 2005)

LS1FDRx7 said:


> View attachment 168335
> 
> 
> Yepp these small tanks are awesome. Easy to do, easy to work on, just limited to what you can put in it. Also everyday the water needs to be added because being so small, it evaportates alot.


wow that's so dam small its nuts. I was thinking of something a little bit smaller for work though. I could see that getting knocked off my desk about 100 times a day.


----------



## LS1FDRx7 (Mar 6, 2007)

We'll here's a 6.5 gallon tank that I think would look awesome for a office desk. It even shows you step by step on how to make it. I like Olive Knott's aquascaping, it just looks so damn nice. Take a look at his website. He's a avid aquascaper. You might find some inspiration or even ideas.

http://www.pbase.com/plantella/25_liter_sbs_nr1


----------



## mattd390 (Dec 5, 2005)

LS1FDRx7 said:


> We'll here's a 6.5 gallon tank that I think would look awesome for a office desk. It even shows you step by step on how to make it. I like Olive Knott's aquascaping, it just looks so damn nice. Take a look at his website. He's a avid aquascaper. You might find some inspiration or even ideas.
> 
> http://www.pbase.com/plantella/25_liter_sbs_nr1


Thanx that page definitely answered a couple questions I had. Thank you!

mattd


----------

